# Os Cube Help



## NewCuber257 (Jul 2, 2022)

Does anyone know how to solve the os cube? I’ve been messing with it for a week and still haven’t figured it out. Any tips would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## CaptainK (Sep 17, 2022)

I assume you've solved it by now, but I want to talk about this puzzle. I've scrambled and solved the OS cube over a dozen times now, but I haven't figured out an actual method. I just keep cycling through different positions, trying to get closer to the solved state. It's tedious, but eventually you start to see the patterns. I guess my advice would be:

(1) Don't cube rotate and just do F, U, R moves. This means the BDL piece is fixed, and I find this helps keep track of which permutations have been checked.

(2) Don't just turn a layer once, turn it at least twice (might as well cycle through all four turns honestly) to check every permutation.

I get the feeling there's a fairly simple optimized strategy for the OS cube though. I haven't done the math, but the number of the combinations should be a fraction of the normal 2x2. Four pieces have two north faces and one south face, and the other four pieces have two south faces and one north face. So it's mostly an exercise in orienting the pieces so that all opposite faces are a north-south pair. There's multiple possible positions for the solved state, someone could probably draw them all out.

The OS cube came with flash cards of 20 different combinations, but there's definitely more than that. I've seen them all, including the last one:


----------

